# Can anyone relate?



## LKCdude (Feb 28, 2002)

Hi! Well, I just want to say I'm amazed on how much I can really relate to alot of the messages. I'm a senior in high school and I go to school everyday scared my stomach is going to start spasming and I'm going to have to leave, but I can't get out of class. I've gone to the school nurse for this before, but my school has this stupid rule that you can't leave school if you're sick until 9:30, but classes start at 7:30, and if I am really sick, 2 hours is a long time to sit in class when I really NEED to be at home on the toilet. This all started 4 years ago when I got giardia (a pretty bad parasite) from Mexico. My stomach has been a wreck since. I've had 2 endoscopies (which aren't fun when you keep waking up all throughout the procedure) and about 10 other tests that finally ruled out everything except IBS. I can't eat alot of foods other than carbs, and I don't like eating out b/c if I get food poisoning or something I know I'll be sick forever- so I basically just eat at home. Well, since I'm a skinny teenager that nobody ever sees eat- everyone soon began to think I was anorexic and I was just using my stomach as an excuse for not eating. Yeah- well that is kinda upsetting when you are going through so much pain and everyone thinks it isn't there. Anyways- I was wondering if anyone can relate to that. Also- does anyone feel in their intestines that there is water, or something, jsut being pushed through. I'll jsut be sitting at home or something and it'll feel like my intestines are this hose and water is flowing through, but nothing is coming out. Also, does anyone know how to stop diarrhea before it starts, but without causing pain or constipation? Sorry I have alot of questions, but I hope some of you can help! Thanks alot!!


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

Hi







I can relate to the whole people you are anoreix thing. Everyone used to think that about me before. Now I snack all the time because I learned my body does not like it when I am hungry, its better for my IBS to be never full but never quite empty. Try snacking on bread and stuff thoughout the day, that always works for me. High school is tough, after high school its a little easier I think because most places dont keep you in like a prison. Also my intestines used to feel like they have water inside them, you could always hear it when i moved, it was weird. Ever since I started eating better and eating ORGANIC, it seems to be a lot better. I swear there is something about organic food that my tummy can process better. Another few suggestions I have is drink pepermint tea with meals, and try calicum (there are theads about what to take etc) Those have worked for me. Try yoga or some relaxation exersice. And dont forget to take deep breathes when your stomuch cramps, it really really really helpsloveAmanda


----------

